# [Review] Scythe Kaze Master



## markkleb

Very nice, I will be receiving the 2 fan version tomorrow (dont mess up UPS)
I think its nice to finally see a quality controller.

One thing I wish is the knobs didnt stick out so far.


----------



## Stillhouse

Yeah, the reason I picked the KM is due to the looks. It's simple but functional, and the VFD display isn't as bright and overpowering as LEDs. With the case door closed there's almost no light from it bleeding out.


----------



## Stillhouse

Bump for update and final score.


----------



## grossebeaver

I am also very happy with the Kaze Master I installed in my Silverstone TJ-09.

I was a bit disappointed in the adhesive tape they provided for the temp sensors, it didn't seem to stick very well to machined surfaces even after cleaning them thoroughly. Also the extension cables provided for the fans could be a bit short for people that have a large case or have an elaborate wire hiding setup.

Overall, the mounted display looks phenomenal and is well built down to the solid aluminum knobs.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Very nice. Thank you for sharing. I was planning on picking up the silver unit, but I have a few different models to consider.








Good review.


----------



## xdaseinx

Good review, and good pics.


----------



## Dirtyerny

cool, can you post picks of how you managed the wires?


----------



## sc30317

Looks sick!


----------



## Stillhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyerny* 
cool, can you post picks of how you managed the wires?

I'll do that tomorrow. I've been meaning to go back and sleeve all the wires and make 'em look nice but I've been too lazy, so that'll give me a good excuse to.


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
I'll do that tomorrow. I've been meaning to go back and sleeve all the wires and make 'em look nice but I've been too lazy, so that'll give me a good excuse to.

Sounds good







.


----------



## Stillhouse

Bleeeeaaahhhrrrg! Some stuff came up and I likely wont be able to get around to posting more pics until this weekend.


----------



## grossebeaver

I picked up a second of these fan controllers for another computer and ran into a problem where the first knob was shorting out the circuit board, but would run fine after applying some slight pressure upward. This is the first time I have ever run into a problem with a scythe product, and considering the design and build quality, I believe it is probably the exception rather than the rule.

Just placing this out there in case anyone else has run across a similar problem.

Also some zip ties, and spiral wire wrapping cleans up the installation very nicely.


----------



## TnB= Gir

I love scythe products. My RAM heatsinks look amazing.


----------



## dsb1829

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stillhouse*


Bleeeeaaahhhrrrg! Some stuff came up and I likely wont be able to get around to posting more pics until this weekend.











Out of curiosity, got around to any pics? I have a P182 and have been considering one of these, but feared the wires would get messy, especially with temp sensors.


----------



## RayvinAzn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dsb1829* 








Out of curiosity, got around to any pics? I have a P182 and have been considering one of these, but feared the wires would get messy, especially with temp sensors.









The wires do get pretty messy. They're rather long, unsleeved, and along with the temperature sensor can make for quite a rats nest. Nothing you can't solve with a zip-tie or two though.


----------



## Dirtyerny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dsb1829*










Out of curiosity, got around to any pics? I have a P182 and have been considering one of these, but feared the wires would get messy, especially with temp sensors.










Same deal, I'm looking to get one of these but I wanna keep my wires clean.


----------



## wierdo124

My Kaze Meter is coming monday. I'll probably write a review for that too.


----------



## grossebeaver

There are 4 sensor wires, 4 3 pin fan connectors, and a the power connector from the PSU to worry about. I have mine tied up in a 1/4" spiral wire wrap to keep things clean. Also the wires are long enough that they can be hidden in almost any full atx case.


----------



## wcrsx

Is there any way you can control the cpu fan if it has a 4 pin connector on it. As the inputs for the controller are only 3 pin I believe?


----------



## Stillhouse

You'll need a 4-pin to 3-pin adapter.


----------



## wcrsx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
You'll need a 4-pin to 3-pin adapter.

Pic/link?


----------



## Stillhouse

BAM!

http://www.petrastechshop.com/124pinto3pin.html


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Dont think that'll work for what he has. I was looking too,lol. The CPU four pin isnt a molex, plugs onto the MoBo. I couldnt find the small four pin to threee pin adapter on the Egg or Petra's. I kind of thought the same thing when I got My Sythe, but left the CPU fan on the MoBo.
nice review Stillhouse, I bouhgt one a few months ago and love it in my 900.


----------



## wcrsx

Well just picked one of these up on sale. Looks like the 4 pin to 3 pin adapter is included. Woooohoooo


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Oh, this might be a good addition to the Ultra Kaze's and Slipstream 110's I just bought. I swear my rig is louder than a box fan!


----------



## arfaad

isn't 1A per channel a bit lame and dangerous?


----------



## Thedark1337

nice necroing dude. No, 1 amp is not dangerous, although it is lame. IIRC the sunbeam can handle 30 amps per channel


----------



## shnur

Pretty nice fan controller. I love the low profile knobs, able to close my case door...


----------

